
Zuckerberg backs Andela, the startup more elite than Harvard - ALee
http://money.cnn.com/2016/06/16/technology/andela-24-million-chan-zuckerberg-foundation/index.html?sr=twCNN061616andela-24-million-chan-zuckerberg-foundation1123AMStoryLink&linkId=25601151
======
galistoca
I'm disgusted at how this publication is using a click bait title to describe
an otherwise perfectly fine startup, for their own pageviews. No journalistic
integrity whatsoever.

